# Review forums closed to new threads



## Janice (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Specktrites! In order to facilitate moving over to the new review system (which is super spiffy and underutilized) we've made the decision to close the review set of forums to new threads. The content isn't going anywhere, it will stay on the site for archival purposes. We strongly encourage you to try out the new review system which can be found under "Makeup & More" section in the top forum navigation. As always, we strive to improve your experience on the forum and we value your feedback. Please let us know what you think or if you encounter any issues with this change.


----------

